# Red leg or Chytrid?



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Copy and pasted from an australian forum, hoping someone here will have some idea as to what is killing her frogs.

I have lost 4 frogs in 2 days and im lost is to whats wrongg. Frogs come out in mottly skin and green spots and deteriorate over the day then die. I have lost 2 mags and 2 red eyes and more are coming out in the spots. I tried betadine baths but they have still died. They have been in a new tank over the last month which was painted on the inside and had fake grass on the bottom. And I must say the ventilation wasnt crash hot. I removed all frogs from this tank and have placed in all seperate tanks but why are they all still dying from what I think is the source. Does anybody have any idea???


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Try posting over here talk to the frog , I know a few people over there were talking about the green spot issue.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Betadine is a strong antiseptic. I hope you diluted it alot. You might try an antifungal medication. The vets use a prep for dogs ears that might work called Otic. Good luck!


----------

